# pictures of border between states/ countries...



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

anyone have picks like this:


----------



## DarkLite (Dec 31, 2004)




----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

perhaps the most famous land crossing in China:
Manzhouli, Inner Mongolia.
Guess which country is on the other side
This is for the railway








The border marker and the watch tower.


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Here are my photos from the tripoint between Slovenia, Croatia and Hungary, which I took four days ago.


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

*The strangest border in the world*

On the left (west) lane of this road you are in Germany and on the right (east) lane you are in Denmark


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

Try this site, it's great:

www.grenzen.150m.com


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

Spain (Castilla - La Mancha / Castilla y León)





















Spain and Portugal



Carretero said:


> Lo siento pero nada supera a esto xD


----------



## SE9 (Apr 26, 2005)

One side is Kenya, the other is Tanzania:


----------



## Gamma-Hamster (Dec 28, 2006)

North Korea/ South Korea


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Hhaha the one from Spain/Portugal is hilarious. It must hurt for the Portuguese people.


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Oelanddk said:


> *The strangest border in the world*
> 
> On the left (west) lane of this road you are in Germany and on the right (east) lane you are in Denmark


Why is the Danish flag on the right side...?


----------



## Redalinho (May 15, 2006)

Morocco // Algeria










Morocco (north) // Mauritania (South)


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

gladisimo said:


> Why is the Danish flag on the right side...?


Because the picture is taken heading south ( hence the sun in the lense and the western wind  )


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

UK/Rep of Ireland border, nothing much to see here!




























In this picture the Irish flag is actually on the UK side (Irish nationalist community must live here)


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Austria/Czech Republic near the Austrian city of Hardegg:

A to the right, CZ to the left.









A to the left, CZ to the right. The river below is the Thaya. (Dyje in Czech)









Left foot at home, right foot in the CZ Rep.









Great thread!
I'll see if I can find some more...


----------



## Scandinavia2005 (Apr 11, 2007)

Here is some photos from Karesuando (Sweden) / Karesuvanto (Finland) in northern Scandinavia I took about two years ago (sorry for the quality, bad scans):










Arriving in the Swedish village of Karesuando. If you turn left you'll get to the border:










Borderline under the bridge:










Welcome to Finland:










Welcome to Lapland County/Finland:










View back - the background shows Sweden again:


----------



## kuskus (Jun 19, 2006)

schmidt said:


> Hhaha the one from Spain/Portugal is hilarious. It must hurt for the Portuguese people.


Not at all. We have an extensive network of excellent freeways and our roads in general are at the same level as the spanish ones. It´s just some spaniards that feel good about themselves by posting this kind pictures.


----------



## arriaca (Feb 28, 2006)

kuskus said:


> Not at all. We have an extensive network of excellent freeways and our roads in general are at the same level as the spanish ones. It´s just some spaniards that feel good about themselves by posting this kind pictures.


et:

Como decimos en mi tierra "el que se pica ajos come" No me importa enseñar fotos de malas carreteras españolas


See spanish roads here http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=355207


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

ITALY - AUSTRIA BORDER




























Tarvisio is on the border of these two contries 










ITALY - FRANCE BORDER



















ITALY - SWITZERLAND BORDER


----------



## Verso (Jun 5, 2006)

Here you can see the tripoint between Italy, Austria and Slovenia, that is between Latin, Germanic and Slavic peoples. 



EDIT: what a coincidence; in the same minute two posts about the same three countries.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Four corner states.


----------



## Hanshin-Tigress (Apr 10, 2007)

Mexicocatalán said:


> I know what you mean, but for me wikipedia is not a reliable source this web site has a lot of mistakes, I really hope that you have the opportunity to come to Mexico and see the country, not only Tijuana or Juárez, go inside the country and you will see what I mean, if you have the chance sometime to visit Monterrey, Guadalajara, Mexico City, Saltillo, La Paz, Cancun, Queretaro, Puebla, San Luis Potosí, you'll see and then you can compare.
> Thanks anyway for the information.


haha! i lived in mexico city from 2000-2004!


----------



## Mexicocatalán (Jan 27, 2007)

Maki-chan said:


> haha! i lived in mexico city from 2000-2004!


Probably you were living in "Tepito" so then, yes we are a 7th world country.

Regards


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I still remember my visit to the NM/AZ/UT/CO border point.
Was nice, even though I was about six or seven ys old.


----------



## Bitxofo (Feb 3, 2005)

Very interesting thread!
:happy:

We have got a town in Spain, La Jonquera, where one side of the street is in Spain and the other side in France!
:yes:
French people buy cigarettes and spirits in the Spanish side because they are much cheaper.


Also, we have got a Spanish enclave inside France, Llívia:










More info at:
http://geosite.jankrogh.com/llivia.htm

http://www.grenspalen.nl/llivia/llivia-in-english.html
:wink2:


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

I stop once in Llivia, is strange find a Spanish city inside France...


----------



## Hebrewtext (Aug 18, 2004)

the new seperation wall


----------



## marte (Oct 28, 2005)

a fascinating subject ... 

the México-U.S. border is an area of stark contrasts ...

here at Cañon de Santa Elena National Park, México - Big Bend National Park, U.S.


----------



## jarturof (Apr 4, 2006)

*Mexico USA Border*

Believe it or not, most of the border between the USA and Mexico has no cities and no fences nor anything else, it is just a really big and mortal desert, with rocks and small lines made of wooden sticks to show the border.

The border is so big that it is impossible to have a city that covers the entire border, like someone in the forum implied, and it doesn't have a fence to cover it all, the congress of the US is aproving a fence for the entire border but it will cost several Billions to built because of the size, and in some parts there are small towns on both sides and live peacefully crossing everyday to do things on any of the sides.

And people who live in the border receive an ID that identifies them as border citizens and they can cross the border without problems to buy stuff on any side.


















































Photos of the Mex-USA border


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

^^ Pics ain't showing


----------



## willo (Jan 3, 2005)

Arpels said:


> I stop once in Llivia, is strange find a Spanish city inside France...


it's because of a peace tratade between France and Spain in the 17TH century. Spain gave France what is now call Roselló and all the villages north of the pyrinees, where is placed the border since then. Llivia had the status of town/city, so it remained spanish


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Baarle-Hertog and Baarle-Nassau are pretty cool




























Border in the store:


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

Why are these Bel-Net borders so strange?


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Border between Großrosseln und Petite Rosselle










In France (church in the background is in Germany)










Border bridge


----------



## mariano90_arg (Jan 27, 2007)

This photo was taken from Argentina. You can see Paraguay on the left and Brazil on the right.

*Argentina-Paraguay-Brazil*


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

Oelanddk said:


> Why are these Bel-Net borders so strange?


To quote Wikipedia:



> The complex border situation is a result of a number of equally complex medieval treaties, agreements, land-swaps and sales between the Lords of Breda and the Dukes of Brabant. Generally speaking, predominantly agricultural or built environments became constituents of Brabant, other parts devolved to Breda. These distributions were ratified and clarified as a part of the borderline settlements arrived at during the Treaty of Maastricht in 1843.


And a nice, albeit large, map of the situation. The Netherlands is green, Belgium yellow and the Belgian municipality of Baarle-Hertog (which is mostly formed by enclaves) in red. Quite possibly the weirdest border in Europe (if not the world).


----------



## Kampflamm (Dec 28, 2003)

Should have made a deal at some point which would have just given the territory to the Netherlands. In return Belgium would have received Maastricht.


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

I think we got the better deal here. We Maastricht, they a few patches of land half way between Antwerp and Breda


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

Kampflamm said:


> Should have made a deal at some point which would have just given the territory to the Netherlands. In return Belgium would have received Maastricht.


i found maastricht confusing...really couldn't make up it's mind what it was. very cool city though.


----------



## hix (Jun 11, 2006)

The border between Costa Rica and Nicaragua on the rio frio:










border between El Salvador and Guatemala:


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

^^I've been to the castle of Devin..nice place


----------



## paw25694 (Nov 21, 2006)

*Indonesia - Malaysia*
Entikong, West Kalimantan, Borneo.









*Indonesia - Papua New Guinea*
Jayapura, West Papua.









its hard to find ground border in Indonesia. since our country is an archipelago. worlds biggest one  lol


----------



## Occit (Jul 24, 2005)

*VENEZUELA - BRAZIL*



















*VENEZUELA - COLOMBIA*










*VENEZUELA - ARUBA (the other side is Venezuela)*










*VENEZUELA - TRINIDAD & TOBAGO (the other side is Venezuela)*


Shot at 2007-07-06


----------



## The810 (Mar 27, 2010)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Off to somewhere else, namely the Slovak town (and castle) of Devin, right across the Austrian border, straight above the place where the Morava/March and the Danube join forces:


Actually, Devin is part of Bratislava. AFAIK Bratislava is the only European capital which has border with two countries (Austria and Hungary)


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

At the border between British Columbia Canada and Washington USA


----------

